# Background Check...problems!



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I was hoping for a little insight. The last time I purchased a firearm through a retail vendor was back in the mid 90's in California. It was quite the proceedure including the mandatory waiting period. All went well. Now, I go to buy a new rifle, and the guy at the sports shop on the phone with the background people says "there's a problem. They need to make some followup phone calls to do additional checking. Could be an unpaid parking ticket, or maybe someone used your social or "something". Call back in a couple of days."

What the heck? An unpaid parking ticket?? I know I don't have any wants or warrents, no fellony or such. Could something so **** stupid as a parking ticket cause this delay? :evil: 
Guess I will have to wait and see, and just ranting here more than anything... Any ideas guys?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I was always under the impression that you couldn't have a felony under your belt. And that anything under that would still allow you to buy a firearm. But maybe violent crimes, even if misdemeanors will keep it from going through. Dunno man.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not saying this is your situation,
but my dad had a domestic violence arrest about 10 years ago, and he cant own or buy a firearm anymore. If you had any seemingly small arrests, it could be that. Or, you renounced your citizenship!? (you could have done this by voting for Obama)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> I was hoping for a little insight. The last time I purchased a firearm through a retail vendor was back in the mid 90's in California. It was quite the proceedure including the mandatory waiting period. All went well. Now, I go to buy a new rifle, and the guy at the sports shop on the phone with the background people says "there's a problem. They need to make some followup phone calls to do additional checking. Could be an unpaid parking ticket, or maybe someone used your social or "something". Call back in a couple of days."
> 
> What the heck? An unpaid parking ticket?? I know I don't have any wants or warrents, no fellony or such. Could something so **** stupid as a parking ticket cause this delay? :evil:
> Guess I will have to wait and see, and just ranting here more than anything... Any ideas guys?


They go "into research" is the answer I've received. I'm still waiting on an answer from BCI on a guy that I ran a check on 6 months ago, so don't hold your breath. Also, whatever they told you is purely speculation, The BCI is not allowed to give out ANY information regarding research of a customer for a firearm background check.

PS, you may want to move to Mexico. :mrgreen: :wink: :wink:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> by Bax* on Sep 01, '09, 7:47
> 
> I'm not saying this is your situation,
> but my dad had a domestic violence arrest about 10 years ago, and he cant own or buy a firearm anymore. If you had any seemingly small arrests, it could be that. Or, you renounced your citizenship!? (you could have done this by voting for Obama)I'm not saying this is your situation,
> but my dad had a domestic violence arrest about 10 years ago, and he cant own or buy a firearm anymore. If you had any seemingly small arrests, it could be that. Or, you renounced your citizenship!? (you could have done this by voting for Obama)


Nope, still a citizen, Obama didn't get MY vote! :mrgreen: Dang funny there Bax!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Quote TreehugnhuntrRe: Background Check...problems!
> by Treehugnhuntr on Sep 01, '09, 8:27
> 
> stillhunterman wrote:
> ...


 :shock: Mexico........hmmmmm..............now that's a thought! :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Or a turd that has your same name...................


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In Wyoming if you have a Conceal Carry Permit they waive the background check 

Is that the case in Utah?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Crap, if this could be a LONG wait, I have another problem. I paid for the gun and when it arrived is when they did the background. I can't afford to have that money tied up if I can't get my gun. Do I HAVE to wait, or can I get a refund while the **** thing is "under review"? This is starting to get annoying....

Thanks for the input fellas, much appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Would it be at all possible to go directly into BCI to inquire about the situation?
You have to go into them anyways to apply for your CCP, so I would assume they could answer other questions too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Or a turd that has your same name...................


That is a VERY good point Al!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> In Wyoming if you have a Conceal Carry Permit they waive the background check
> 
> Is that the case in Utah?


Yes sir, I will about break even on the permit purchase and savings on no background check.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Would it be at all possible to go directly into BCI to inquire about the situation?


This is what you need to do if you want an answer sooner than later. At a minimum they'll be able to tell you what the hang-up is.

And yes, you don't have to go through this every time if you have a CFP. And you don't have to pay the background fee with each gun. After a couple dozen guns, the CFP pays for itself. 

I guess that's another option if the wait really is 6 months - just go get a CFP and then go get your gun, thus bypassing the instant check. This, of course, assumed you pass the more in-depth FBI check that comes with the CFP.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":w6spy93z]Or a turd that has your same name...................


That is a VERY good point Al![/quote:w6spy93z]

When a dealer calls in a background check, they are required to verify Drivers license # as well as place of birth, so they don't confuse John Smith with the other 89,309 roaming the country.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Background Check...problems! GOT MY GUN!*

Woo hoo! Background finally approved, but still have no idea for the holdup. Anyway, got my new Savage 270 with the accu stock and trigger, I love it! It's ugly as sin, but can't wait to take it to the range! Thanks again for all your input! :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang, forgot the picture


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm glad it all came back alright!
We expect to hear a report on how it shoots.

Who cares if its ugly? As long as it shoots well, we cant say a word! 8)


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> In Wyoming if you have a Conceal Carry Permit they waive the background check
> 
> Is that the case in Utah?


Yes! The sales person just makes a phone call to make sure it is still in force. No fee, no waiting.

Ain't new guns fun? Enjoy!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Dang, forgot the picture


She's a beauty! What is ugly about that?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

"No Free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms."
-- Thomas Jefferson, Proposal Virginia Constitution, 1 T. Jefferson Papers, 334,[C.J. Boyd, Ed., 1950]

"What country can preserve its liberties if its rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms."
-- Thomas Jefferson to William Stephens Smith, 1787. ME 6:373, Papers 12:356


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> She's a beauty! What is ugly about that?


You're kidding right? Black mold injected plastic? Beautiful? They are very useful and have your place, but you really should spend more time caressing a beautiful piece of wood. :mrgreen:


----------

